# Westinghouse WGEN9500DF Wiring



## mdqueenz (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello everyone.

I own the generator listed in the title and I have an issue that I hope someone could help me figure out.
There are three wires behind the main panel (1 male banana plug and 2 females) that are disconnected (see attached image). I know one of them is for the low oil shutoff (possibly the black), but I am wondering if the two greens should be connected to each other.
Every time I start the generator I get a spark about 3 seconds of running and I immediately shut it off out of concern.
I was hoping someone knows how these should be connected or possibly provide a picture of the wiring if you own the same generator.

I think you in advance.









Marco


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

Call Westinghouse Tech support. They are actually in the USA and if you get luccky with the rep, quite good.

What does "I get a spark about 3 seconds of running" mean?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

mdqueenz said:


> I am wondering if the two greens should be connected to each other.


Those sure _*look*_ like they should be connected together. What is the color of the actual wire going to each of them? I only see one green wire in the schematic on page 33 of the manual and it goes to the "Push Button" from a 6-pin connector plug... The oil sensor is shown as a Black/White wire.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Check to see if there are corresponding leads coming from the fuel solenoid. I found a picture that looks like that's a possible match:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the owners manual
the wire colors are marked in the owners manual 
some may not be used.
so does the gen run ok now?
what lead up to this issue if it is not running?
and how old is the gen set?


----------



## mdqueenz (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you for the replies. I have tried reaching out to Westinghouse but am waiting on a call back as they are swamped.
The generator starts and runs, but after a few seconds of running I literally see a spark that comes off of the engine housing/frame. At this point I just shut off the generator as quickly as possible to avoid any damage.
I am going to remove the generator from inside the generator box and have a closer look at it this weekend and see if I can identify all of the wiring per the manual.
Thanks again.


----------



## animal (Jan 11, 2022)

I realize this is a old tread , just saw it today . Just curious what the resolution is/was .
thanks

animal


----------

